# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui đây các bạn...!

## thuytmbn

Câu 1: 
Bạn hãy tưởng tượng bạn đang đi trên 1 con thuyền trên 1 dòng sông có rất nhiều cá ăn thịt đến giữa dòng bỗng thuyền của bạn bị thủng 1 lỗ rất to, sau vài phút nữa thuyền sẽ chìm và chắc chắn bạn sẽ là bữa ăn những con cá này. Bạn làm cách nào đơn giản nhất để thoát ra khỏi cái hoàn cảnh chết tiệt này?
Câu 2:
Có một cây cầu có trọng tải là 10 tấn, có nghĩa là nếu vượt quá trọng tải trên 10 tấn thì cây cầu sẽ sập. Có một chiếc xe tải chở hàng, tổng trọng tải của xe 8 tấn + hàng 4 tấn = 12 tấn. Vậy đố các bạn làm sao bác tài qua được cây cầu này (Không được bớt hàng ra khỏi xe)?
Câu 3:
Nếu chỉ có một que diêm, trong một ngày mùa đông giá rét, bạn bước vào căn phòng có một cây đèn, một bếp dầu, và một bếp củi, bạn thắp gì trước tiên?
Các bạn suy nghĩ và trả lời đi nhé.

----------


## tuongts

Câu 1:Đơn giản thôi bạn không tưởng tượng nữa là thoát chết!!!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ]
còn 2 câu chưa biết!!!!!

----------


## vanvuive

Bạn hai_anh_magic nói đúng rồi đó.2 câu còn lại cũng dễ thôi bạn ạ.Chịu khó suy nghĩ 1 tí là ra ngay.

----------


## phukatana

câu 3: mình sẽ thắp bếp dầu trc,rồi sau đó kiếm cái gì cháy đc sẽ thắp bếp củi rồi đến cây đèn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## baothanh12345

Bạn boikaka trả lời sai bét rồi.

----------


## magebay

Câu 2: Chỉ cần giảm bớt trọng tải của chiếc xe là có thể wa cầu[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Câu 3: Thắp cây đèn trước rồi đốt bếp dầu sau đó đốt bếp củi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Đúng ko vậy ta[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hvdnghia3

câu 2: cứ chạy quá bình thường thôi.Vì cây cầu ghi trọng tại 10t kô có nghĩa là chỉ chịu nằng đc 10t.nếu xe >10t đi qua mà sập thì lỡ 2 xe nặng 7t cùng qua 1 lúc thì nó sập ah.hehehe có đúng thế kô nhỉ[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## linhpi24h

Sai rồi.Cố lên nào.Không được giảm trọng lượng mà.

----------


## tuyetbanggia

đơn giản
câu 2: bác tài bỏ xe rồi chạy qua cầu là đc, như vậy là bác tài qua đc rồi
đúng không [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## dienlanhhongphuc

câu 3: Chẳng thắp đc cái gì hết vì có mỗi que diêm, quẹt vào đâu đc mà cháy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
đúng ko nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## betterlife

Hay vậy ta[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## acek62

Câu 1: Thôi tưởng tượng.
Câu 2: Bác Tài vác mạng qua là được.
Câu 3: Thắp que diêm trước khi thắp mấy cái kia.

----------


## daocba

Pác MinhTruong_86 cho mọi người đáp án đi:innocent::innocent::innocent:

----------


## vietnamtui12

Ok.
Câu 1:Không tưởng tượng nữa.
Câu 2:Bác tài cứ đi qua thôi, còn xe thì ở lại.
Câu 3: Que diêm.

----------


## hocnauan

PÁc tài qua chứ đâu phải nguyên xe tải qua đâu

----------


## sangdv291

câu 1: thì bạn hảy tương đi để làm mồi cho cá vậy

câu 2: trong. tải của xe là 8 vậy xe đc qua là đúng rồi

câu 3: phòe

----------


## daolv91

các câu đều rất đơn giản mà, nếu để ý thì đây đều là những câu đường lên đỉnh olympia đã hỏi trong phần thi: thử sức cùng khán giả đó, nếu có điều kiện các bạn dow load 3 cuốn :Các phương pháp rèn luyện chí não về mà xem, có tất cả đó các bạn ạ.

----------


## thangnguyenseo

> các câu đều rất đơn giản mà, nếu để ý thì đây đều là những câu đường lên đỉnh olympia đã hỏi trong phần thi: thử sức cùng khán giả đó, nếu có điều kiện các bạn dow load 3 cuốn :Các phương pháp rèn luyện chí não về mà xem, có tất cả đó các bạn ạ.


Cho mình link đi bạn.Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## blogseotukhoa

câu 2 : tháo đầu xe và một ít đồ trên xe ra sao con dưới 6 tấn mà vẫn còn 4 cái lốp xe như thì không vượt quá 10 tấn mà vẫn qua được cầu rồi, hihi
câu 3 : mình sẽ thắp bếp củi trước vì mùa đông mà , khi đó mình sẽ lấy lửa ở bếp thắp đèn rồi mới đến bếp. đúng không zậy

----------


## traihalinh

Câu 2 chỉ đố làm sao bác tài qua dc cây cầu này thì cho bác ấy đi bộ qua cầu không cho xe qua
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
câu 3 thắt củi đầu tiên sẽ có một ông đầu bếp sang xin nửa để thắp nến

----------


## seovietdang

câu 2 : bác tài qua vô tư lun, vì trên xe chỉ chở 4t thui.kaaaaaaa
câu 3: thắp bếp củi trước

----------


## lamtuenhi

hiz hiz
cấu 1 chịu liền
câu 2:làm sao bác tài có thể qua được ư.dơn giản có 1000 bác tài cũng có thể qua được,chứ có bảo xe bác tài qua được đâu.đây là câu hỏi mẹo
câu 3:theo mình thì đôt bếp cui để sửi ấm cái đã không chết liên ah

----------


## caole1992

câu 1 thì đừng tưởng tượng nữa là được

----------


## Huongbavi

câu 2 thì chỉ cần bác tài qua cầu thui mà, có đòi cả xe qua đâu. Mỗi bác tài thì qua cầu vô tư
Câu 3: Phải thắp sáng que diêm trước thì mới thắp sáng được những thứ khác chứ

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

hay hay hay .các bạn gom lai thì là ra câu trả lời hết rùi .
câu 1 : không tưởng tượng nữa thì không chết.
câu 2 : hỏi bác tài xề làm sao qua chứ có hỏi xe qua đâu (bác tài xế bỏ xe đi qua bình thường -câu này tôi chưa đọc xong là đã biết vì đã từng đố em iu )
câu 3 : không có cái gì làm cho diêm cháy thì ko đốt dc cái gì

----------


## saogacon89

câu 3: thắp que diêm đầu tiên vì không thắp que diêm trước thì thắp sao được những thứ còn lại chứ. đúng không?

----------


## panda41

Câu 1: Xong
Câu 2: Hỏi bác tài đi qua cầu chứ có bảo xe qua cầu đâu.
Câu 3: Thắp que diêm trước.

----------


## Tran Thuan

Câu 1:Đơn giản thôi bạn không tưởng tượng nữa là thoát chết!!!!   ]

còn 2 câu chưa biết!!!!!
__________________

Download Phan mem, Dich vu Thiet ke Website

----------


## LinhNguyen

câu 3: thắp que diêm trước rui muốn thắp ji đó thì thắp.

----------


## thienan

câu 2:thì bác tài cứ thế đi qua thôi.(đi bộ)còn xe và hàng thì kệ nó chứ
câu 3:đốt diêm trước rồi mới được những thứ còn lại chứ
hihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## HuaAnh

đơn giản mà ko biết đúng ko nữa:
C1 Bơi và bơi vào bờ gần nhất mà thôi
C2 bỏ hàng ra khỏi xe lấy dây cột lại kéo qua
C3 theo mình thì nên thắp đèn cấy trước tiên còn mấy cái kia từ từ thắp cũng chẵn sao vì đèn cây lấy ánh sáng mới có thể thắp luôn mấy cái kia

----------

